# Why are fursuits not more form-fitting?



## BerryChuuu (Sep 21, 2010)

I do not have an interest in fursuits, nor am I a furry. But I was kind of curious about this.

Obviously, not everyone has a super tight body, but the bodies on fur suits (from what I have seen) are usually very baggy. Also, the faces are often very cartoonish, often more so then how they are often depicted in drawings (not that I havent seen good-looking heads).

So why is this? Or am I just completely wrong?


----------



## Willow (Sep 22, 2010)

Fursuits tend to get really hot, so making one that's form fitting isn't a good idea. Not to mention, you need room to move in. So it allows the person to move as well as keep air circulating through it. 

Most suits, but not all, are very toony more or less to entertain kids. Some furries don't just go to cons and do go out in suits and "perform". You don't wanna scare a whole bunch of kids if you're wearing this super realistic dragon or demon fox suit, with huge sharp looking teeth and taxidermy eyes. You're supposed to represent a living, breathing cartoon animal. More or less. That's how I think of it, though I'm not a suiter.


----------



## Shu (Sep 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Fursuits tend to get really hot, so making one that's form fitting isn't a good idea. Not to mention, you need room to move in. So it allows the person to move as well as keep air circulating through it.
> 
> Most suits, but not all, are very toony more or less to entertain kids. Some furries don't just go to cons and do go out in suits and "perform". You don't wanna scare a whole bunch of kids if you're wearing this super realistic dragon or demon fox suit, with huge sharp looking teeth and taxidermy eyes. You're supposed to represent a living, breathing cartoon animal. More or less. That's how I think of it, though I'm not a suiter.



Spot on.


----------



## BerryChuuu (Sep 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Fursuits tend to get really hot, so making one that's form fitting isn't a good idea. Not to mention, you need room to move in. So it allows the person to move as well as keep air circulating through it.
> 
> Most suits, but not all, are very toony more or less to entertain kids. Some furries don't just go to cons and do go out in suits and "perform". You don't wanna scare a whole bunch of kids if you're wearing this super realistic dragon or demon fox suit, with huge sharp looking teeth and taxidermy eyes. You're supposed to represent a living, breathing cartoon animal. More or less. That's how I think of it, though I'm not a suiter.




I guess I didn't think about that. xD
Sounds very uncomfortable, actually...

Well, I wasn't really suggesting they should all be ultra-realistic (though I think those ones are super cool). But I didn't know they did preformances and stuff. :B


----------



## CerbrusNL (Sep 22, 2010)

You should look up some makers like beetlecat, noble wolf, or even mixed candy, I think... Those suits are mostly form-fitting.


----------



## Fay V (Sep 22, 2010)

I've seen some extremely formfitting suits. For the most part with mine, it's baggyish so I can move. The fabric doesn't stretch enough to give me the range of motion I want unless I add a little bit of give. That and the long fur makes it look far less form fitting than it is. When you have two inches of fur out from where the cloth really is, you look less snug than usual.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Fursuits tend to get really hot, so making one that's form fitting isn't a good idea. Not to mention, you need room to move in. So it allows the person to move as well as keep air circulating through it.
> 
> Most suits, but not all, are very toony more or less to entertain kids. Some furries don't just go to cons and do go out in suits and "perform". *You don't wanna scare a whole bunch of kids if you're wearing this super realistic dragon or demon fox suit, with huge sharp looking teeth and taxidermy eyes.* You're supposed to represent a living, breathing cartoon animal. More or less. That's how I think of it, though I'm not a suiter.


 
Yes I do.


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes I do.


 
Scaring children can be quite fun.  Whether it's in a scary demonic fox fursuit, or by gothing out your clothing and looking like someone who has tea with satan on a regular basis. (has done the latter multiple times)


----------



## Shico (Sep 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Yes I do.



The ones that are honestly scared and hide and giggle and play keep away are fun to play with...as long as you do not push it because they can quickly go from "scared in a fun way" to crying really quickly...


----------



## PolarLight (Sep 22, 2010)

I don`t like so baggy suits, such as suits that used in advertisment, and so on (In Russia these suits called tall puppet ("Ð Ð¾ÑÑ‚Ð¾Ð²Ð°Ñ ÐºÑƒÐºÐ»Ð°") )

My body suit (in progress) will be form-fitted, with combination of digitigrade and plantigrade proportions.


----------



## Furr (Sep 22, 2010)

Willow said:


> Fursuits tend to get really hot, so making one that's form fitting isn't a good idea. Not to mention, you need room to move in. So it allows the person to move as well as keep air circulating through it.
> 
> Most suits, but not all, are very toony more or less to entertain kids. Some furries don't just go to cons and do go out in suits and "perform". You don't wanna scare a whole bunch of kids if you're wearing this super realistic dragon or demon fox suit, with huge sharp looking teeth and taxidermy eyes. You're supposed to represent a living, breathing cartoon animal. More or less. That's how I think of it, though I'm not a suiter.



Pretty much this as well as:
A Duct Tape Dummy helps for tailoring a costume, but most fur suit builderâ€™s have to leave a bit of room so it will fit the customer and allow fur full range of movement.
Also most faux furâ€™s donâ€™t stretch and those that do run around $60 by the square foot compared to non stretch around $45 by the yard.
While elastic can be run throughout the costume the costs of labor would make it just as expensive as buying the streak fur.


----------



## Kimburu (Sep 22, 2010)

I think it all depends on what one wants to look like, Me I like the more real looking suits that are form fitting. If the suit is made well to fit you a form fitting suit will have allmost as much movement as a baggy type suit dose. And from the different suits I have had on counting my own two both were form fitting suits and the others the loose type, I found my form fitting suits were much cooler to ware. I think its because it would trap less air to heat up and you could feel the air passing thrugh the fur its self when close to the skin, the only part that were hot is where the padding was for the legs and all.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Sep 22, 2010)

Edyn said:


> Scaring children can be quite fun.  Whether it's in a scary demonic fox fursuit, or by gothing out your clothing and looking like someone who has tea with satan on a regular basis. (has done the latter multiple times)


 


Shico said:


> The ones that are honestly scared and hide and giggle and play keep away are fun to play with...as long as you do not push it because they can quickly go from "scared in a fun way" to crying really quickly...


If I have a suit I wanna look like a 5'8" walking this. ---> http://www.crystalcovestatepark.com/Images/Horned Lizard 2.jpg
>:3c


----------



## Edyn (Sep 22, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> If I have a suit I wanna look like a 5'8" walking this. ---> http://www.crystalcovestatepark.com/Images/Horned Lizard 2.jpg
> >:3c


 
I feel sorry for any child you come across while wearing something like that.  It'd probably give the poor thing nightmares for years.


----------



## Deo (Sep 23, 2010)

Suits that aren't made proffessionally and/or not tailored correctly to the owner are baggy. Form fitting requires some level of tailoring and is generally not what most furs are capable of since they use the McCall's costume pattern, which is huge bulky and NOT form fitting at all. But it works, and it doesn't look to bad, and it's a lot of effort to go back and tailor a suit to fit right.

As for toony-ness in fursuits it's there to not scare kids. There are exceptions that Artslave (on FA) has dubbed RARsuits, and they are awesome. Her gallery is full of RARsuits that completely reject the notion that all fursuits must be cute cuddly and stupidly toony. I suit myself, 3 suits and a partial, and I hate toony.






CerbrusNL said:


> noble wolf


No. NO. You did not just point someone towards Noblewolf did you? No. GTFO. Noblewolf and his fucksuits ruin the fandom and any reputation it could ever gain as a normal hobby.


----------



## kusanagi-sama (Sep 26, 2010)

CerbrusNL said:


> You should look up some makers like beetlecat, noble wolf, or even mixed candy, I think... Those suits are mostly form-fitting.



Qarrezel too (Clockwork Creature)


----------



## Stalcry (Oct 6, 2010)

kusanagi-sama said:


> Qarrezel too (Clockwork Creature)



Yes. As yes as yes gets.  Never seen a suit that beat one of Qarrezels.


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

Monoyasha. BeetleCat.

I think Qarrezels are a bit too slim in the muzzle. This is more noticeable in her canine suits than her feline, I think she shaves the fur just too close there.


----------



## Sauvignon (Oct 7, 2010)

Why don't they make spandex with fur?


----------



## Deo (Oct 7, 2010)

Sauvignon said:


> Why don't they make spandex with fur?


 
NFT makes a 4 way stretch fur, but the process for making a stretchy fur is long and expensive. That fur will cost you roughly $30-60 a square foot.


THIS TUTORIAL WORKS AWESOMELY TOO (CLICK IT).


----------



## Fursouseki (Oct 7, 2010)

pretty much all of it has been answered but I'll reiterate anyway

as much as true-fit suits would be awesome to have, it's impractical to spend so much money to do so; taking into account the perfect size for one person takes a ridiculous amount of time, and time is money, and this is ignoring even the materials you'd need, which would set you back the most, even if you were to make it yourself.

if I had enough money to burn, I'd definitely be getting something though.


----------

